# Track users activities



## Hamlin_garland (Nov 12, 2013)

I want to track the logon and logoff activities of every user along with information on date/time when it occurs. should I simple use of existing one or I can create a new event?

Please help!


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Please check the forum rules, I am sure this request MAY fall under one of the "no no" rules:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Security questions are allowed.

We do need more information as to what platform you are talking about. Windows Auditing does a fine job of auditing logons and logoffs.


----------

